# Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Juni 2012)

*Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Juni 2012)

*Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Ich bin irgendwie hin und hergerissen zwischen "Begeisterung" und "Kopfschütteln".
Schon eine lobenswerte und anerkennend gute Sache, aber eher nichts Alltagstaugliches und nichts was man zur nachahme empfehlen würde.
Jedenfalls Respekt vor der vielen Zeit und Mühe die er hineingesteckt hat.


----------



## WaterShot (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Lustige Idee, unpraktische und nicht wirklich hübsche Alternativlösung.


----------



## DeadApple (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Hätte er nen ganzes Case gebaut als apssivkühler wäre es cooler ^^ und hübscher


----------



## steinschock (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

 Respekt

Die Komponenten sind ja nicht gerade für passiv gedacht.

Das ist HW-eXtrem


----------



## krucki (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Das ist extrem extrem. Unschön, aber sicherlich leise. Ein dickes  für das handwerkliche Geschick. Da fehlt allerdings noch das passiv gekühlte Netzteil


----------



## Ash1983 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

2 m² weniger Platz in der Bude aber wenigstens ist das Ding leise


----------



## mac1 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dem Können des Bastlers. Was die Optik angeht gilt hier eindeutig "form follows function". Einen Designpreis gewinnt das Projekt sicher nicht. Inwieweit sich der finanzielle und zeitliche Aufwand gelohnt haben, muss der Erbauer selbst entscheiden.
Trotzdem ein sehr interessantes Projekt.


----------



## Asus4ever (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Persönlich werd ich das nicht nachmachen, aber das ist schon ein Hammer Teil 
Die 480 darf frei herumhängen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Großen Respekt an den Bastler.

Aber einen sehr großen Nachteil hat die Sache: Sobald wieder eine aktiv gekühlte Grafikkarte (auch wenn es eine sehr leise Custom ist) hinein kommt, wird sie subjektiv Turbinenlautstärke haben. Vielleicht sogar schon bei einem Lüfter.


----------



## Draco Nobilis (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Einfach nur Wahnsinn

Auch von mir großen Respekt für den Bastler.
Einfach mal die Grafikkarte welche die meißte Abwärme überhaupt erzeugt komplett passiv zu kühlen ist beeindruckend.
Das äußere kommt später sicher auch noch dazu. Bei der CPU sieht das ganze ja auch schon gut aus. Wichtig ist erstmal das es funktioniert^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Und DAS ist der Grund, warum ich mit den Heatpipes gar nicht erst angefangen habe, sondern lieber den Umweg über eine zwar Geräusche produzierende, aber dämmbare, Pumpe zu gehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Ansich eine gute Idee, aber die Lösung ist irgendwie Gaga. Sieht irgendwie nach basteln mit den Ludolfs aus


----------



## H@buster (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Statt Grafikkarte mit Kühler gibts hier Kühler mit Grafikkarte 

Geiles Projekt, wenn auch komplett hirnrissig.


----------



## Kotor (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

schwedenofen


----------



## ShortyLimits (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Geiles Projekt, wenn auch etwas übertrieben.


----------



## MatMade142 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

 Nicht schön, aber selten und GEIL.


----------



## N30S (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*



MatMade142 schrieb:


> Nicht schön, aber selten und GEIL.


 

Man das wollt ich grad schreiben


----------



## Fatalii (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Ich kann mich den anderen eigentlich nur anschließen. 

Zuerst auch von mir ein Kompliment an das handwerkliche Geschick, die Umsetzung und das Ergebnis; die heißeste und am meisten verbrauchende
Single-GPU-Karte passiv zu kühlen. Form follows function, mehr muss man zu der Optik nicht sagen. Daher Hut ab und viel Spaß beim Basteln.

Mfg


----------



## Kuanor (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

für ein selbstgefertigtes projekt find ich das teil klasse.hochachtung vor den fähigkeiten des schöpfers.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Ich hatte eher ein Reaktorkühler erwartet aber *WOW* 

Respekt an den Erbauer 

MfG


----------



## Chinaquads (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Respekt, 1a Arbeit.


----------



## Keen (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Mit einem Wort: Cool


----------



## Late (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Vllt wäre es schlauer gewesen die Grafikkarte einfach in einen Bottich Öl zu versenken, der könnte dann ja genauso neben dem Pc stehen wie die Wasserwanne.


----------



## __n00B (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Cooles Projekt.


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. Juni 2012)

Boom diese Heizung rein passiv zu kühlen!!! Gtx schwitz 480 Oo xD jetzt noch ordentlich die kühler in das Case integrieren und nofan bekommt Konkurrenz ^^


----------



## Shadow Complex (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*



Late schrieb:


> Vllt wäre es schlauer gewesen die Grafikkarte einfach in einen Bottich Öl zu versenken, der könnte dann ja genauso neben dem Pc stehen wie die Wasserwanne.


 
Das mit dem Wasser hat ja nicht geklappt. Und Öl hat keine besonders gute Temperaturleitfähigkeit. Das dürfte also eher kontraproduktiv sein. Außerdem wird es wohl kaum so lange Riser-Karten geben.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

eines der besten Projekte der letzten Zeit. dieser Wakü-und-das-was-alle-haben-Zeugs ist langweilig...immer das selbe Blink Blink und Wasser marsch...
Dieses Projekt hat Mut! Weiter so vielleicht gibt es ja mal eine Rev. 2


----------



## Psychodelity (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

idee und kreativität 

vielleicht gibs ein nachfolger wo man an der optik noch ein wenig bastelt


----------



## PanikGOW (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Nette Aktion !! Gute Sache. LG


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Wie schwer das wohl ist.


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Coole Idee und eigen-Produktion. Mal nicht eine zusammengekaufte Lösung (Wie die Lego-Packungen)


----------



## System_Crasher (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Echt coole Idee. GTX480 passiv gekühlt , dass muss jemand erst mal nachmachen.


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Bestimmt extrem teuer


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*



coroc schrieb:


> Bestimmt extrem teuer


 
Wenn man basteln mag lohnt sich der Aufpreis.


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Ich würds ja machen, aber das eld fliegt einem nicht zu


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Gute Arbeit das muss man erst mal können sowohl Handwerklich als auch Finanziell. 
Ich kann das wohl nicht machen aber meine GTX 480 ist mir auch so schon für einen Spiele-PC leise genug,
würde das höchstens ihrgendwann wenn ich es alleine schaffe mit meiner alten X-Box 360 machen,
 die ist recht laut im vergleich zu meinen PC.


----------



## doenertier84 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

sollte die gtx 480 dabei eine besondere Herausforderung darstellen oder hat der Modder die sowieso schon gehabt?


----------



## szab.tam (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Hi all!

We are pleased to have seen the article in my passive cooling pc!  
Sorry, but I do not know German, English a little.
Some of the new passive projects:



http://prohardver.hu/dl/upc/2012-06/61794_dsc07345_ph.jpg



Házi barkács, gányolás, tákolás, megdöbbent

q6600 passive cooling testpad
http://prohardver.hu/dl/upc/2012-06/61794_dsc07358_ph.jpg


Házi barkács, gányolás, tákolás, megdöbbent

gotthard modding:
http://hardverapro.hu/dl/upc/2012-05/61794_dsc07019_ph.jpg

ekl + 6* xbox rev1

http://prohardver.hu/dl/upc/2012-06/61794_dsc07379_ph.jpg

htpc mini ninja + gt210 + nb cooler
Házi barkács, gányolás, tákolás, megdöbbent
Házi barkács, gányolás, tákolás, megdöbbent

hd5750 + mini ninja....
http://prohardver.hu/dl/upc/2012-03/61794_dsc06309_ph.jpg
http://prohardver.hu/dl/upc/2012-03/61794_dsc06311_ph.jpg
http://prohardver.hu/dl/upc/2012-03/61794_dsc06318_ph.jpg 


szab.tam


----------



## MatMade142 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

You are very crazy.


----------



## steveO (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

wueew xD haha , über ... respect = ) !!


----------



## Research (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Amazing!


----------



## szab.tam (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

thx! 


szab.tam


----------



## mumaker (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

totaler schwachsinn eigtl. xD wer braucht denn solche kühler wenn vernünftige schon 30-40 € kosten xD
sowas braucht eigtl keiner. aber cool sieht es aus. das auf jeden fall


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*



mumaker schrieb:


> totaler schwachsinn eigtl. xD wer braucht denn solche kühler wenn vernünftige schon 30-40 € kosten xD
> sowas braucht eigtl keiner. aber cool sieht es aus. das auf jeden fall


 
Das kann man so nicht sagen. Es zählt auch der Bastelspaß.

Wenn du es so siehst sind Wasserkühlungen bei weitem sinnlos. Verkaufen tun sie sich aber makellos.


----------



## MihawkLFC (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Das ist mal Irre.


----------



## RRCRoady (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wenn du es so siehst sind Wasserkühlungen bei weitem sinnlos. Verkaufen tun sie sich aber makellos.


 Naja, aber Waküs sehen zumindest meistens gut aus


----------



## jamie (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Abgefahren: Irre Passivkühler im Eigenbau - lüfterlose GTX 480*

Seid gegrüßt.
Ich komme aus der Zukunft, genauer gesagt dem Jahr 2014 und muss sagen: Krasses Teil!


----------

